# USC Supplemental Application Issue



## PaulisDead2221 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm applying to USC at the moment and figured on completing the supplemental application online.  Seems fine, but when I got down to the section asking you to select your desired major/minor, all the programs read 'n/a.'

about halfway down the page 

The early deadline for the main USC application is December 10th, so I don't think I've missed the deadline.  Is it possible they filled up early?


----------



## drewbert (Dec 6, 2007)

hey i had this problem too. let me know if you find out anything. thanks.


----------



## PaulisDead2221 (Dec 6, 2007)

I tried submitting without it.  I had a couple fields missing or incorrect in other places, so I got the "fix your ****" message, then they came back for some reason.  Try fudging some part of the form and submitting, like don't complete a required field, maybe they'll call you on it and the majors will come back.


----------

